

Show HN: Dynamic Coupon at Startup Weekend Stanford - hipaulshi
http://dynamiccoupon.co/

======
hipaulshi
This is a concept of a coupon that can change values based on how many people
shared it. The coupon is a fake one on the testing website. Criticism and
suggestions welcome! Several problems we are facing: How to avoid being scam
while providing values? Will user ever share?

